# Bibb County,Georgia



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

PLEASE asap-----My daughter in Macon adopted a cat a few months ago.....she is a spayed female calico who is SUCH a sweet-heart, but all she does is hide in the closet. My daughter has three kids, the youngest is a 3 year old and the cat seems to be frightened to the point of hiding all the time. She thought she would get over it, but aparantly was abused by children in the past? It doesnt seem right to keep her in a situation like this and she would like to find a loving home for the cat. Please if you live within driving distance of Macon Georgia, would you please e-mail me and I will get you in touch with Erin. Thankyou for helping.


----------

